# Not responding well to 75iu



## Evah (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello, I need some help please...

Last year I had a failed IVF cycle. My doctor said that the ivf should have worked and that while I am waiting for my second IVF cycle, I should try 3 cycles of IUI. I'm 30 with PCOS (no periods and no ovulation) and DH is 33 with no problems. I had ovarian drilling a month ago.

When I had IVF last year, I was on 150iu of Gonal F daily and the eggs took a while to grow but this time I am doing IUI with 75iu Gonal F daily and not responding to it.

I had my first scan today since starting the injections, I have been injecting for 6 days and the doctor today said that there were lots of follicles but no lead. He said that I should carry on with 75iu and come back on the 11th of May for a scan to see if they have grown. I asked him why he doesn't increase the dose but he said that since they started with 75ui, that I would need to carry on with it now.

What I was thinking was, If I responded late on 150iu while doing IVF, would I not respond even worse on a lower dose of 75ui. The doctor said that people who have PCOS sometimes respond late so they want to wait and see. He said that if it all looks the same after a further 5 days of injections, then they would need to cancel the cycle.

I am very disappointed that I didn't have at least 1 egg that was showing signs of growth. Is there anyone who has been in the same situation but had shown late progress? I know that even 2-3 days of injecting can make a great difference but at this dose do I even have a chance to carry on with the cycle? Any help is appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------



## rjmett (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Evah & welcome to the IUI board 

I'm sure someone will be along to answer your questions soon, i've not had IUI so couldn't offer any advice (useful advice anyways!)

You might want to post in the main IUI thread as most of the girls ask questions and chat in there so may not check the main area where you have posted. Link to the thread here...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261591.0



Becca


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Evah sorry you had a failed IVF and seem to be slow at responding to the meds this time i too am a slow responder until they got my meds right. 
I was on puregon but they upped my dose when i was slow to respond to the lower dose as i didn't have any lead follicles. They probably don't want to over stim you so i would wait and see what happens at your next scan as when they start to grow they can have a real growth spurt.
If they make them grow too fast with meds like they did to me last cycle it can also mess things up as i got my AF 4 days too early.
Let us know how your scan goes and good luck


----------



## Evah (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello again,

Thanks rj, I will try and post again on that thread.

Thank you too missy for your reply, I know what you mean about over stimming but it's very upsetting to waste time when they could have looked at my previous response and gave meds according to my response. I guess I will just wait and see


----------

